# Most underrated Franco-Flemish classical composer Heinrich Fink & Jacob Obrecht?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jacob Obrecht : missa maria zart , his beautifull, simplistic but straighfoward joy, so in the end if i listen to Jacob Obrechtt i dont expect utter dissonance of willaert, gombert, manchicourt , i enjoy his music for what it is, how do i feel after listening to Jacob Obrecht, well peacefull, calm, less irritable i dont know..

Perhaps his polyphony a tad bit drab than others Franco-Flemish classical composer but this dosen mean he's boring or drab in any case ...

What about Heinrich Finck, look i dont have mutch of this classical composer unfortunetly but the cpo offering of his sacred work is a blessing, etherical & magical...

Anyone wont to share there appreciation whit the following affored mention subject & your personnal Franco-Flemish obscur composer that deserve more highlight?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Jacob Obrecht : missa maria zart , his beautifull, simplistic but straighfoward joy, so in the end if i listen to Jacob Obrechtt i dont expect utter dissonance of willaert, gombert, manchicourt , i enjoy his music for what it is, how do i feel after listening to Jacob Obrecht, well peacefull, calm, less irritable i dont know..
> 
> Perhaps his polyphony a tad bit drab than others Franco-Flemish classical composer but this dosen mean he's boring or drab in any case ...
> 
> ...


Thank you for mentioning Heinrich Fink, whose music I'd never _knowingly_ heard before. I agree now that the CD by Josquin Capella on CPO has some beautiful things on it.


----------

